# is my hedgie fat?!?!



## camoandlace (Oct 30, 2014)

Recently got a new hedgie and I haven't decided if he's just a bigger boy or if he actually is over weight, thoughts?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

What a cutie! I'm not sure but he's so cute!


----------



## camoandlace (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol thanks  he's a Mr grumpy butt though


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think he is overweight. I have a 525 gram hedgehog and she is not that big...

Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he able to roll up into a tight ball? does he have fat deposits at the top of his back legs or a double chin? 

If he can ball up and doesn't have fat deposits or a double chin then he's just a big hedgehog


----------



## camoandlace (Oct 30, 2014)

Not sure how much he weighs haven't got him on a scale but he can still roll up in a ball


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't mind being overweight as long as my heggies is as cute as yours


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He does looks overweight. If they can't roll up in a ball anymore they are extremely obese, but there's a lot in between a healthy weight and obesity. If he has fat 'hanging' behind his front legs and double chins he's overweight.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

He looks pretty chubby. What is he eating?


----------

